# Eroticlounge E.G.



## Anonymus Connectus (28 November 2013)

Mobilfunknutzer (vorallem BASE) erhalten derzeit SMS von der Nummer 1232111 mit folgendem Text:


> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 1.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von _Eroticlounge E.G._ berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.



Googelt man nach "eroticlounge eg" kommen zahlreiche Treffer mit Beschwerdeführern, die sich allesamt nicht erklären können, was das ist. 

Ein Indiz könnte die Website erlotic-lounge.to bieten, denn dort kann man mit einer Mobilfunknummer als Member registrieren. Anbieter ist:



> Eroticounge EU
> Daimler-Benz-Str.5
> 36039 Fulda
> 
> ...


Dieser Anbieter kann nicht mal seinen Namen richtig schreiben! Zeifel, dass es dann auch tatsächlich in Fulda (am Ort der ehemaligen BGS-Sporthalle) gibt, sind durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Glason (15 Januar 2017)

hab ich jetzt auch bekommen so eine SMS


----------

